# Our LGD's



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)

Be careful, the photos may be graphic and incredibly scary for some. They are vicious beasts after all.  (Please note the sarcasm) 




_As you can see Rumely the saint Pyrenees (Great Pyrenees dad and Mom was half bernard half Maremma) is a vicious dog. Some days We can not get near him._
He will tote this blankie around to nap with throughout the house and heaven forbid it isn't with him at night... He requires a certain amount of lovin's from he people otherwise he is just a miserable creature and will make you miserable in the process. Note the pouting look on his face in the photo is because I was cleaning and not available for cuddles when he thought they were necessary.

    

_Stella, well, she is just not social or loving of people at all._ 
She is demanding of her kisses and is NOT happy unless she gets her kiss on the nose. She will not lick at your face (unless someone is drinking or has a dip in... she is an alcohol fiend and LOVES her tobacco even though we have not allowed her any) She only bumps her nose to your lips. She also is very vocal and will sass you... By sass I literally mean if you tell her no she will full on bark at you and tell you off. But that is a far cry from the full on toddler sized tantrums she would throw as a puppy, so she is improving. 

   

 

*And anyone and everyone who has owned a pyr or pyr mix should know this one....
*


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2015)

Wish I could see the pics on this darn phone!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2015)

Baymule said:


> Wish I could see the pics on this darn phone!


Oh no! You are missing oober cuteness overload as well as astonishing beauty   Stella likes to believe she is the fairest of them all and Rumely is cute and uses it to his advantage.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2015)

That right there is what my saint bernards say! Except its more along the lines of  " I heard you, but you're wrong and I'm going to do what I want cause you're WaAaAay over there."


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 17, 2015)

BrownSheep said:


> That right there is what my saint bernards say! Except its more along the lines of  " I heard you, but you're wrong and I'm going to do what I want cause you're WaAaAay over there."


I am glad I am not alone!!!! It can be a challenge for sure but he is such a sweet boy it makes up for it LOL!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 17, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Be careful, the photos may be graphic and incredibly scary for some. They are vicious beasts after all.  (Please note the sarcasm)
> 
> View attachment 8628
> 
> ...


 
LOL Samantha!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

Pics from this thread were on the site when I logged in...  And it made me go andand


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 10, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Pics from this thread were on the site when I logged in...  And it made me go andand


Awe thank you! This was one of my first posts!  I know Collies are NOT lgds but Stella is more of one for us that rumely was. Lol. Her gentle nature and concern over them is astonishing. Collies, rough Collies, are a breed apart from the herding group in my mind. They have a completely different way about them. Much more gentle, nurturing and loving towards the livestock. She will herd them but usually is it is so they don't even realize what's happening. She'll just walk up and lean into them and pester them then they'll move. She tattles on the goats and human kids that don't listen or are too far away and waits for me to tell her to bring them back. I trust her with all my animals. She was so gentle when we had baby bunnies I could let them run loose and she could be there and she would just follow them and watch them and walk between them and anywhere she didn't want them going. Shed lay next to them when they would be eating grass. She is an amazing dog really in her element with kids and animals.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2016)

I love her blue merle coloring. I wish Great Pyrenees came in blue merle!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 10, 2016)

I had a rough coated collie when I was a kid but she was a disaster! Stella sounds like a lovely dog!


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 10, 2016)

Reminds me of our shadow(AussieXborder collie), he barks at everything and anything that moves(besides the animals). He knows the animals personal bubbl and is good at leaving them alone. He isn't a LGD but he barks so much he might as well be


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 10, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I love her blue merle coloring. I wish Great Pyrenees came in blue merle!


Hahaha all but two of her pups when crossed to rumely were blue merle..... Well.... Sadie was black with blue instead of blue with black. It was crazy how strong her merle was! She comes from a long line of NO merle /merle breedings even which is even more outstanding. When looking for a blue merle I was sure to watch for litters that were not fully merle in it due to the double merle gene. Many people (it really makes me sick) do it because the merle are more expensive and considered a "fancy" color which is more sought after. They don't care that it creates blind, deaf or both puppies. Even worse are the ones who only life painful horrible lives for a very short time before they pass away or are put down as day old pups. Awful. I was very thankful to have found an amazing breeder who raised her collies and they do act as her livestock protection. Stella's dad lives with the goats with one female. Another female lives with the chickens and Stella's mom was the "house pet" who was her first collie and was very bonded to the kids and her. Stella is so much like cuddles, her mother, it is scary. She's more vocal and sassy of course but her love, devotion, caring and demeanor is identical. Stella was raised in a litter of 11 puppies with an adopted kitten that her mother nursed as well. Totally her choice. I find that beautiful and touching. There was a reason I waited four years to get a pup from that pairing and was blessed with being able to get one of her last pups.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 10, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I had a rough coated collie when I was a kid but she was a disaster! Stella sounds like a lovely dog!


I had one growing up who was so over protective she would have killed our chickens if she got the chance. And my rabbits as well. I made it a point to have the pups out with the rabbits early on to expose them to them. That has seemed to help but we had the small animals like my rabbits and a squirrel before the dogs where as our first collie we did not, we got them later .


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 10, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> Reminds me of our shadow(AussieXborder collie), he barks at everything and anything that moves(besides the animals). He knows the animals personal bubbl and is good at leaving them alone. He isn't a LGD but he barks so much he might as well be
> View attachment 25150


Hahaha love it!


----------

